# Baby Blanket #2



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

It took half of the summer but I finally finished the second of two baby blankets! My friend is having twins and they are due any day now. Glad they are done.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunning Katy - and apparently doubly stunning! Lovely work.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

White is always elegant. Love the blanket.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely!!  Ann


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful blanket I love the edging


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Heirlooms surely!! how lovely.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

What a beautiful blanket! You are really talented.


----------



## bestgammy (Jul 19, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous!! where did you find the pattern? My favorite thing to make is a baby blanket, and I would love to make yours.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful, love the pattern


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I also believe it's absolutely beautiful. The edging is so nice, you should be very proud of yourself and what you have achieved. :thumbup:


----------



## rita3 (Oct 3, 2012)

georgous love the edging


----------



## joyellengold (Sep 15, 2014)

Kindly share the pattern for this gorgeous baby blanket that you've made. Your fans would be very appreciative. And I'm one of your fans!!
[email protected]


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a real beauty.......so lovely


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

It's fun to showing off that beautiful blanket, isn't it?? We enjoy seeing it!! What yarn did you use??
Ellie


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful, absolutely beautiful


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very beautiful and a nice size for a baby blanket.
You did a great job!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous, babies will love both blankets well done,&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty, really like the edging.


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you all! I made the blanket using 4 skeins Caron Simply Soft, I used my bulky machine and punch card 3P with tension set at 3.2. 

The edging is several rows of single crochet and a tiered double row of shells with picot. THe crocheting is what takes me so long. I am just learning and tear out half that I put in!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful work .. superlatives escape me at the moment .. appreciate the work and love that went into that work .. thank you for sharing

G


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Beautiful blanket. Did you use the same pattern for both of the blankets?


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is that a crocheted edging or something else?
Patty S


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I'm sure your friend will appreciate all the work you put into these, and treasure the gift for her new twins.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful blanket!!


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautifulwork!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful! Stunning is the word! 
Congratulations!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Agree with everyone else, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

Your friend is a very lucky lady! 
Beautiful work!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! I love the edging! It is a really stunning blanket. Would love the pattern for the edging, if you care to share.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It's a lovely blanket, Katy. Congratulations on completing it before the baby came.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations it is a truly beautiful piece of work, and having to repeat it must have been hard work.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

congrats, beautiful work, I really like that boarder


----------



## bestgammy (Jul 19, 2014)

can you translate for those of us who don't have a bulky machine or 3P card who just use regular crochet hooks and stitches?


----------



## bevlynott (Apr 12, 2013)

Would you recommend a knitting machine? I am kind of interested in purchasing one...but I don't know which one would be the easiest one to learn.


----------



## bevlynott (Apr 12, 2013)

Would you recommend a knitting machine? I am kind of interested in purchasing one...but I don't know which one would be the easiest one to learn.


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

Great Job. Also Thank you for sharing the information on how to do it. I now have a project that I can try to copy, it is worth a try. 
Thank you again.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for the dum question, but did you use 4 strands at the same time? I wasn't sure if that would be too thick. Also, which Bulky machine do you have? I think your pattern is lovely. At this point the crochet part would be the easier than the machine knitting for me!!
Thanks


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just beautiful....wonderful gifts for the twins!


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

I have made many baby blankets on my machine, but never have any luck with a crochet edging. How do you get the crochet stitches evenly spaced ? Do you single crochet in each stitch/row This has driven me crazy for years. Yours looks lovely.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, and your crochet work is perfection. I can crochet but when I am finished it usually looks like a three year old did it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful work, it shows that you took your time and put lots of love into it.


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

I am so new at using a knitting machine and crocheting that I am probably not able to translate, LOL! The knitting machine is a Brother KH260 and it came to me with punch cards that create a pattern. All I have to do is thread up the machine and move the carriage back and forth. 
As far as the edging goes it is a couple of rows of single crochet and then two tiers of shells with a picot at the top. I got it from a book called The FIner Edge by Kristin Omdahl.
Thanks,
Katy


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful work, how many sts did you put on the bulky? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

